# Pen making and CA glue



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

Not a router question , but the knowledge here is great.

Went out in shop today to turn my first pen in awhile. Any pen makers will be aware of the process, but for others... First step is to take the pen blanks (this time tamarind burl) and drill the appropriate holes. This time that was 31/64 and 33/64".

Step two involves gluing brass tubes into the blanks. Well I cleaned up the blanks (I checked the fit first) and applied CA. I inserted the tube and got it in 80% of the way and it stopped. Not sure if it was a mechanical jam or the CA setting up. In any event, that blank and that tube is now scrap!

Is there slower curing CA? Could I use a different adhesive/glue? Other thoughts?

Help!! Note: this has happened before, but not every time, obviously, or I would never have completed the several pens I have.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Steve I always try the tubes before glueing to make sure everything fits. I don't use CA because of to many failures and had the same problem you had with several out of the several hundred pens I have made. I now use 5 minute epoxy because it fills gaps better and have never had a failure. I get everything setup and mix enough to 4 pens. If I am doing like say a dozen pens I will use 30 minute epoxy. I also use dental wax base wax to seal the end of the tube so no glue gets in. It comes out when you trim the ends.


----------



## BlackbuttWA (May 4, 2010)

When I make pens which is not often these days *I always * do a "dry-run" to make sure it slides in ok.
The use thin CA glue.

No troubles 

HTH
Col


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Steve if you are going to continue using CA Amazon sells a slow setting CA called 'Hot Stuff' that is inexpensive. Some pen makers even use it as a finish, plus it will harden wood. The best I can tell there are 3 different types. The only one I have used is the quick set. This link is for the slow setting, even tho it says instant.

Hot Stuff Special T Instant CA Glue, 2 Ounces - Amazon.com


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

I know a penmaker (250-300 pens a year) who uses this vendor for CA glue, www.exoticblanks.com.


----------



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

I used to buy my CA glue from Wooden Wonders before Exotic Blanks bought him out. I used the medium CA and worked well. Now I use Gorilla Glue (brown) if you are not in a hurry. Let them set up overnight. Never had a failure.


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

CA glue can, overtime, become brittle and the tubes can come out. Switching to 5 min epoxy would solve both of your problems. Most of the DVD's I have show the pro's using either epoxy or Gorilla glue. I've personally had failures with CA and now only use it for a finish. You can recover the tubes by putting them on the mandrel and turning the wood off. The wood is lost but the tube can be saved. Bernies advice on sealing the tube ends is good. I use Silly putty ( yeah, the stuff kids play with), it's cheap and readily available.


----------



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

Garyk said:


> CA glue can, overtime, become brittle and the tubes can come out. Switching to 5 min epoxy would solve both of your problems. Most of the DVD's I have show the pro's using either epoxy or Gorilla glue. I've personally had failures with CA and now only use it for a finish.


I use only CA for my finish on the wood pens. It took me a while to figure out the right technique. It's a beautiful finish and wears like iron. I've got a spalted maple mechanical pencil I use everyday. No signs of wear and the finish looks as good as day one.


----------



## retired doug (Oct 10, 2010)

I use 5 minute epoxy for small batches and 15 minute epoxy for large batches. The dvd's that Craft Supplies USA sells on pen turning recommend epoxy. I have had CA glue fail over time because it gets brittle. 

It is interesting that the Del Mano Galleries will not accept any woodturning for sale that uses CA glue for the stated reason that it is not stable over long periods of time. This policy was started about 2 years ago.

I do use CA for a pen finish.


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

retired doug said:


> It is interesting that the Del Mano Galleries will not accept any woodturning for sale that uses CA glue for the stated reason that it is not stable over long periods of time. This policy was started about 2 years ago.


Thanks Doug, very interesting. I did try 5-min epoxy last week with good results.


----------



## turningwood007 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hello Steve, I use the thin CA glue and so far have not had and sticky issues . It seems that the medium or thick will set up faster. Also some folks use 5 minute Epoxy (i tried it but was not a big fan myself).
I think the thin CA glue takes like 17 seconds maybe, I have used it in both wood and Acrylic.


----------

